# Master Craftsman Program



## LDSpears (Dec 12, 2010)

Have any of you taken the Master Craftsman Program? What did you think of it and what has changed for you since you took it?


----------



## Robert G (Dec 15, 2010)

I have completed three of the six lessons of the Master Craftsman-I program. The course costs $35.00 and includes the _Scottish Rite Ritual Monitor & Guide_, by Arturo De Hoyos. This book alone is priced at $65.00. If you've ever tried to read Albert Pike's _Morals & Dogma_, you will appreciate the _Monitor & Guide_ because it makes the material very accessible. The correspondence course is well thought out and very useful, particularly if you intend on going to SR meetings, hearing the monthly symbolism lectures and attending the reunions. The degrees are filled with very esoteric symbolism, so studying them makes the SR experience more meaningful.


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 21, 2010)

I completed Master Craftsman I and am now working Master Craftsman II. It jump started me in the Rite. I joined a couple of years ago but had been hanging back working the chairs in my two lodges. I had been reading and attending a few reunions along the way. I am now a Duck and looking forward to working esoteric work in one or more of the degrees soon. I also have now started attending stated meetings and a study group at my valley. 

The Scottish Rite is everything I joined masonry for. Having obtained a minor in philosophy and done post graduate work in anthropology, I have more than a passing interest. 

If you haven't already started the course do so. It will be a benefit and should peak your interest. I considered the experience well worth the $35 investment.


----------



## Jacob Johnson (Mar 10, 2011)

I receive the 19-32nd on Saturday, so I'll probably send off for my Master Craftsman stuff early in the week following. It sounds like a really good way to get a lot more out of the degree work.


----------



## Jacob Johnson (Mar 15, 2011)

ok... so I didn't think about this until I dropped Quiz I in the mail... I finished all of my reading and quiz I all before my dues card was mailed to me, so I didn't have my member number to put on the info section on the quiz... oops... will this cause an issue?

and one other question... wouldn't it make better sense to send out at least 2 quizzes at a time? I mean, I could probably get through all of Master Craftsman I in about a week if I had all the quizzes... The reading doesn't look too daunting.


----------



## jwhoff (Mar 17, 2011)

Jacob Johnson said:


> and one other question... wouldn't it make better sense to send out at least 2 quizzes at a time? I mean, I could probably get through all of Master Craftsman I in about a week if I had all the quizzes... The reading doesn't look too daunting.



Been there, done that.  Yet, I got pretty frustrated waiting for the next quiz to show up.  Six sessions about four weeks between.  Most times I was so hungry for the light I poured through the materials in a couple of days, dropped it in the mail and started the wait anew.  Yeph, I remember that part.


----------



## MikeMay (Mar 18, 2011)

jwhoff said:


> Been there, done that.  Yet, I got pretty frustrated waiting for the next quiz to show up.  Six sessions about four weeks between.  Most times I was so hungry for the light I poured through the materials in a couple of days, dropped it in the mail and started the wait anew.  Yeph, I remember that part.


 
Hurry up and wait...sounds like the Marine Corps...  LOL!


----------



## Tony Siciliano (Mar 18, 2011)

MikeMay said:


> Hurry up and wait...sounds like the Marine Corps...  LOL!



No kidding!

My local Valley is holding a Reunion on April 1-2.  I cannot wait.  I am going to order MC1 the following week also.


----------



## Jacob Johnson (Mar 18, 2011)

What valley is "local" for you brother Siciliano? i may come visit your reunion in april if you're within driving distance


----------



## Tony Siciliano (Mar 19, 2011)

New Bern,NC brother Johnson.

Definitely not within driving distance!


----------



## Jacob Johnson (Mar 19, 2011)

lol yeah that's a haul


----------



## Mac (Apr 14, 2011)

I just completed MC I and am starting MC II. This program is great, and it really makes those of us who don't live close to their Valley feel like we're still in the Scottish Rite.


----------



## Jacob Johnson (Apr 14, 2011)

ooh, you get a snazzy "perfect 100%" sticker on your quiz when you ace it! just got my quiz back in the mail and i'll be mailing in the next one tomorrow.


----------



## Tony Siciliano (Apr 14, 2011)

Ordered MC1 today, and I'm trying to get a MC study group started in my county.


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 14, 2011)

Good news brethren ... keep up the good work.  Isn't it sad one cannot get a lodge serious about learning masonry.  Too many lost hours in stated meeting, aren't there?


----------



## Tony Siciliano (Apr 20, 2011)

Got my book and test in the mail yesterday.  What a book!


----------



## Mac (Apr 21, 2011)

It is indeed an awesome book.  I genuinely believe the Ritual Monitor & Guide should be given to all new SR Masons instead of Bridge to Light.  It almost replaces BtL altogether.

For my last quiz of MC I, I begged for Morals & Dogma to be re-printed by the Supreme Council for study by us.  They said it's almost ready for print.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Apr 21, 2011)

Mac said:


> It is indeed an awesome book.  I genuinely believe the Ritual Monitor & Guide should be given to all new SR Masons instead of Bridge to Light.  It almost replaces BtL altogether.
> 
> For my last quiz of MC I, I begged for Morals & Dogma to be re-printed by the Supreme Council for study by us.  They said it's almost ready for print.


 
If you want an electronic copy of Morals & Dogmas I posted a bunch of stuff on 4shared.com and it is a part of that. If you go to this link you will find it there: http://bwheilman.4shared.com/

It might be okay until you can get a hard copy of the book. Thought I would let you know though.

Oh and all the stuff I posted at that link are free as long as you download one at a time.


----------



## Beathard (Apr 21, 2011)

The new Morals & Dogma is supposed to have a lot of Pike's research fixed.


----------



## Mac (Apr 21, 2011)

Brent Heilman said:


> Oh and all the stuff I posted at that link are free as long as you download one at a time.


 Thanks, brother!  This is the kind of brotherhood that makes e-Masonry such a great thing.  

I'll poke around to view the other documents, too.  I have a hard copy of M&D, but I've kept it on my bookshelf mostly due to its age.  I would take it down to read during each quiz of the Master Craftsman program.  I'm just glad they've listened to the requests of the brethren!

I'm hoping they also consider reprinting Pike's Magnum Opus for esoteric study.


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 21, 2011)

Curious brethren.  Did you get the just released edition Ritual and Guide?  Probably among the first to get the latest edition if you did.  I hear there were a few changes made.


----------



## Tony Siciliano (Apr 21, 2011)

Mine says "Third edition, Revised and Enlarged Â©2010".  I suppose that's the newest...


----------



## Jacob Johnson (Apr 21, 2011)

GAH no. I thought the 2nd edition was the most recent. Is there a packet or something with the supplements? It'd be nice to know what's changed.


----------



## Mac (Apr 21, 2011)

I thought a brief summary of the updates was posted somewhere on the Scottish Rite Store's page for the book, but IIRC the 3rd edition now also includes some ceremonies like the Feast of Tishri (I believe that's the name of it), etc.  

Here's the product description:
http://www.scottishritestore.org/cg...es&category=1&subcat=8&item_no=RITUALMONITOR3

It looks like most of the stuff described is in the 2nd edition except this:



			
				SR Store Description said:
			
		

> General instructions; a guide to conducting meetings,  voting, opening and closing the lodge, council, chapter, and  consistory; installation of officers; the Feast of Tishri; Ceremony of  Remembrance and Renewal, and more.



I believe this must be the big addition.  Your 2nd edition is still an awesome volume of knowledge, rest assured!  I'll treasure mine through subsequent editions if only because of the time spent reading it during the MC program.  Kind of like an old edition chemistry book (though that might just be me).


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 22, 2011)

Tony Siciliano said:


> Mine says "Third edition, Revised and Enlarged Â©2010".  I suppose that's the newest...


 
Gentlemen, 

This is the latest edition.


----------



## davidterrell80 (May 7, 2011)

Of course I got my 2nd edition the week before they announced the 3rd... LOL

I just returned my first lesson for MC1. Having written over 50 graduate-level history papers over the last two years, I hope they dont think I'm an over-achiever for properly footnoting my essay. But, I couldn't resist!


----------



## Jacob Johnson (May 7, 2011)

I'm not entirely sure they read the essays... I think they just make sure you have one for each quiz. The essays are required if you want the certificate and pin. I wrote a good long essay and even asked for thoughts on some things I found pretty exciting. I didn't get any kind of response, unfortunately. I'm thinking that they grade too many quizzes a day to respond.


----------



## jwhoff (May 7, 2011)

Sorry about that Brother Johnson.  I received responses to each of my essays.  Hopefully, you only experienced this once.  Of course, it may have been do to my poor efforts ... sort of a sympathy response on their part.

:confused1:


----------



## Jacob Johnson (May 9, 2011)

i'm not worried about it. to be honest, all through college i LONGED for the day i got an essay back that wasn't dripping with red ink! I'll be mailing off quiz 5 tomorrow! 1 more quiz in part I, then i'll probably take a week or two off before jumping into part II. As it is, I've pretty much read the entirety of the Monitor, and I've read all of ABTL. That's a lot of reading in a little over a month!


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (May 9, 2011)

Just curious, but is there anything extra that you have to do to begin Part II of the MCP?  With as busy as I have been with other things, I am about to turn in my 3rd quiz.  Was just wondering if when I am done with Part I if they just start sending the Part II stuff automatically or if I need to purchase it or request it somehow.  Just wanting to make sure I have it down right so when the time comes I won't have a delay or pause in anything.

Also, I don't have all of my stuff right here in front of me and I don't remember the exact details, but how many quizes each are there for both Parts I and II?


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (May 9, 2011)

Ah, I got one more question...lol  Has anyone else noticed at times on the quiz that it will ask a question about something specific, but in both the books it is spelled or worded quite a bit differently?  Especially the spelling on certain words that aren't of the English language?  Just curious if I am the only one that has noticed anything like that.  Heck, I may be going crazy, I don't know..lol


----------



## jwhoff (May 11, 2011)

Michaelstedman81 said:


> Just curious, but is there anything extra that you have to do to begin Part II of the MCP?  With as busy as I have been with other things, I am about to turn in my 3rd quiz.  Was just wondering if when I am done with Part I if they just start sending the Part II stuff automatically or if I need to purchase it or request it somehow.  Just wanting to make sure I have it down right so when the time comes I won't have a delay or pause in anything.
> 
> Also, I don't have all of my stuff right here in front of me and I don't remember the exact details, but how many quizes each are there for both Parts I and II?


 
Once you've finished the first you're good to go.  Just jump into it brother.  You'll be required to do a couple of 250-plus work essays though.  Not difficult at all.  Glad to see you carrying through.  Have you received your certificate from your local valley yet?  

Some of my guys thought it was strange that I received that certificate before I received my hat box.  But, you know, first thing is first.


----------



## jwhoff (May 11, 2011)

Michaelstedman81 said:


> Ah, I got one more question...lol  Has anyone else noticed at times on the quiz that it will ask a question about something specific, but in both the books it is spelled or worded quite a bit differently?  Especially the spelling on certain words that aren't of the English language?  Just curious if I am the only one that has noticed anything like that.  Heck, I may be going crazy, I don't know..lol


 

Yes I did.  Kinda like real life *ain't it.*


----------



## Jacob Johnson (Jun 5, 2011)

I just finished up MC I quiz 5. I've had all but 2 questions answered for over a week. Those last 2 were hard to find. I remembered reading about them, but the reading for the 31st and 32nd is like 200 pages... So needless to say I had to re-read to find out where the points of Rendezvous for the Camp were!

One more quiz in MC I! I may take a short break before I move on to MCII, especially since I still have the first College of the Consistory packet to complete. Does the MCII start over at the 4th degree? If so, it'd probably be much easier to take them concurrently.


----------



## jwhoff (Jun 5, 2011)

Endeavor to preserver brother, endeavor to preserver.  It's all worth the extra light.


----------

